# Pickup reveal Date



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192113294036754432
PS - Thanks to @LUXMAN for the heads up on this tweet!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Now we need a cybertruck unveil _*invitation*_ date.


----------

